# 40# longbow, enough # for deer??????



## alanraw

Dave2 said:


> My home state Ohio has a 40# minimum for deer hunting, I have a 40# longbow, anyone have any experience with these low poundage longbows on deer, thanks in advance. Dave


I'm sure someone is about to chime in with "Don't worry about the poundage. _Shot placement_ and a nice sharp broadhead are going to be the deciding factors", but since I don't want to steal anyone's thunder, I'll shut up now


----------



## eagle24

Don't worry about the poundage, shot placement and a sharp broadhead is the key!

Here is my take on it. I've always had a problem with arguments about whether a certain draw weight is enough or not. I've been shooting longbows for years. I have bows from 41-55 lbs @ 28". My draw length is 29" so this put me at around 44# with my lightest bow. That particular bow was an Adcock ACS-CX longbow that was more efficient than anything else I own. It would shoot the same weight arrow at a faster speed than a 54# selfbow I own and another 50# wood/bamboo longbow I own. That's why I have a problem with saying a particular weight bow is sufficient or not. A 40# ACS-CX is not the same as a 40# hickory board bow. You're probably talking close to 50 fps difference in the two. I've killed several deer with longbows in the mid to upper 40#'s. I'm presently shooting a 42# Morrison Recurve with foam-core limbs and have no doubt that it is plenty for whitetails. Again, this bow is very efficient and will outperform a lot of heavier bows.

My personal minimum would be a 400gr arrow @ 170fps. I like to stay around 180fps with my setups and will add arrow weight if I'm getting more speed than that. Regardless of draw weight, a sharp broadhead should always be a priority as should a well placed shot and a perfectly tuned arrow. If you are working with a setup that is on the minimum end of the spectrum, you should also limit your distance. KE/Momentum drops pretty quick at longer ranges.


----------



## rraming

Minnesota has a min. of 40lbs and they are dropping it to 30lb - they say because almost all hunters are using compounds - don't go buy a state minimun to come up with appropriate lb to draw. My opinion would say that 40lbs is too light for "big game hunting". But someone will chime in and tell you they threw an arrow at a deer and killed it - maybe Barta (that thread is a good read)


----------



## Bonefish

All I can say is I shoot a 47 pound Tomahawk longbow and I have dropped deer and a 200 pound wild hog with no problems.


----------



## hawgslayer

I was lucky last season and was able to take 3 does. All were double lung pass thrus and all 3 were under 20 yards. My hunter gives me 160 fps and 31#'s K.E. Had no problems at all.:thumbs_up:cheers:

HAWGSLAYER:set1_draught2:

The set up has it all.........

My HUNTER is 48#'s.


----------



## rattus58

Did someone already mention arrow placement and sharp broadheads...:wink:

The lighter the poundage the closer you need to be. A rule of thumb that I've been told of is that you should shoot no further than 1/2 your bow draw weight in yards. 

In other words, a 40 pound bow would have a limit of 20 yards. A 60 pound bow, 30, etc. I shoot a 65# Viper that at my draw length is 70 pound, yet I still keep my personal shot distances down to around 20 yards though this formula theoretically would have me shooting game out to 35 yards, which is considerably beyond my effective range. Hyper Velocity Compound, bells whitsles, chronograph laser sights, etc... maybe35 yards is fine.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Dave2

My longbow is 41# @ my draw length, it is an awesome shooter and with a sharp bh and a good broadside shot I am sure it would dispatch a deer size animal fairly good, I have been shooting it alot and my other recurves are 45# 48# and they seem much heavier being used to shooting the 41#. I think I have it figured out, I will use the longbow for just recreational shooting and use the recurves for some serious hunting. I shoot the 48#er for awhile and then the 45#er feel real good, and I might go with the 45 for hunting. Will I got 4 months to figure it all out......thank guys, Dave


----------



## kegan

Ishi, the lst wild Native American, prefered 40# as his favorite bow weight. He would shoot at deer out to 35 yards I believed. Of course, obsidian penetrates better than steel, so I would cut the distance to 15-20 yards AT MOST. 

And eagle24- what are the designs for your bows? Your selfbows shouldn't be that slow!


----------



## huntnmuleys

if your gonna use that setup, of course CLOSE shots, and id go heavy arrow. hell if your in a tree gravity just might be your buddy!!!!!


----------



## heavybows

Yes 40# will take deer easy, keep 20 yards under.


----------



## Dave2

heavybows said:


> Yes 40# will take deer easy, keep 20 yards under.


Heavybows, thanks for the vote of confidence, my average shots are probably less than 20 yards (with my cam bows) I intend on using my climber and having it no more than 20' high with broadside shots only, a sharp BH and a good shot in the heart/lung area will do the job I am sure., thanks again everyone.


----------



## meesier42

Maryland has a 30# minimum. I have been told that 30# is plenty IF you have good shot placement.


----------



## Dave2

A few years back the minimum in Ohio was 35#. A sharp blade in the right place is all it takes I guess......


----------



## fingershooter19

*Louisiana*

Here in Louisiana the legal min. is 30lbs. With the right broadhead you will get a complete pass thru. Some are proably going to say our deer are smaller but I know plenty of hunter in Miss and up in Canada where deer seem to just be larger then our whitetails using 35lbs and getting complete pass thru. Just put the shot where it needs to and the rest our good memories.

fingershooter


----------



## Wolf among dogs

40# will take all of North Americas big game animals.


----------



## Dave2

Wolf among dogs said:


> 40# will take all of North Americas big game animals.


Thats good to know, I intend to be point blank (as close as I can get to deer)


----------



## Ybuck

yes


----------



## dwalk

do i hear arrow placement and broadhead sharpness?


----------



## Dave2

dwalk said:


> do i hear arrow placement and broadhead sharpness?


yep that is pretty much what it takes with any bow, especially with lightweight gear, thanks guys, Dave


----------



## Gypsy Rover

My daughter has killed 3 deer with her compound set at 38#.

Pass through on 2 of them.

She is working to get to 40# to stay there (while working on her 31# longbow to boot)

Doesn't shoot unless it is a perfect shot- passes on more than she shoots (rifle is another story)

Her first deer was shot at 15yds, a big 9 point, when she was 10.

Perfect shot, sharp broadhead=dead deer.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

ive taken 3 fat hogs with a 44# longbow, my set up was 400 spine beman bowhunter arrows, 100 grain insert, 160 grain zwickey eskimo broadhead, my arrow was 535 grains and all 3 were pass throughs.....al 3 were good shots @ 9, 12, 18 yards.....baited them but here in texas you basically have to get them to come out during the day


----------



## zdogk9

Get a bag target that will stop a field point at five yards, back off to twenty yards, shoot it with your broadhead of choice, this should answer your question.


----------

